# Beauty products.



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Totally been influenced by Komorikun's thread here. I want more hair, makeup and skincare talk on SAS. Products we like, hate, things we want to try...

Anyway, today I bought this oil cleanser from L'Oreal:










And I could weep, it's just so good. It claims to dissolve all make-up in 15 seconds and I was super skeptical, but it's trueeee. two pumps of this in my hand and a little bit of rubbing, and my skin was completely bare and soft. I'm so impressed. Compared to the usual steps of removing eye make up and foundation with separate products, and then doing the usual cleanse/tone of your face afterwards, it saves so much time. And you really feel like it's removing all of it without leaving any kind of residue, which is something I have less luck with with standard cleansers. I basically only made this thread so I could gush about this cleanser. Religious experience, etc.










I'm a big fan of the Revlon balm stains and I was super excited to hear that new matte versions were coming out. I have 'Honey' and 'Romantic' from the original collection and I love this product so much I could swear by it. Really great staying power, pigmentation, consistency of the formula, convenient to apply in your phone front camera on a moving bus... basically perfect. But all the new matte shades look really unflattering, they're so disappointing. All too pale and too cool-toned. I guess I'm really not into nude lips or anything with bluish undertones. It's something I find to be a problem across brands, either it's too vibrant for everyday or it's too cool-toned.

Holy grail of everyday lip colours, as far as I'm concerned:










Warm/red-toned, but super muted. Surprisingly hard to find.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if this counts as a beauty product, but Neutrogena's Norwegian Formula Hand Cream is amazing. I used to get really dry and cracked hands in the winter, and this cream works really quickly and keeps them hydrated for days. You can put it on your lips and face, too.










I use their oil-free moisturizer for my face because it's really light.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I use a very effective beauty product - a paper bag.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Something natural I like...lemon juice on a cotton pad makes a really nice toner although it will sting for a bit if you have a cut or irritated areas. Initially it makes spots more red but then it reduces inflammation, exfoliates, and is slightly moisturizing. I have a problem with all products breaking out or bothering my skin in some way so if you have really sensitive skin too it might work for you. It also tends to take the swelling down in acne and brings cysts to the surface.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

cypher said:


> Really like these:


Oh yes! I choose this gift from Sephora every birthday (free membership perk) and I love it.

I have nothing else to add since I'm lazy with skincare and haven't come across anything stellar, but I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread as I do enjoy discovering new products, especially for the lips :3


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I use various lotions for skin....care. Freaks the clerks of department stores out when I roll up my cart full of lotions, paper towels, and ginger snacks.

I wish I had a beauty regiment.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lisbeth said:


>


*squeal* I love these too!!!
I have them in Honey (very close to my lip color, except adds some life them) and Adore (which is like a darker red)...(that one on the very right). 
I tried Romantic (red red red), but kept worrying it was too "POP-y" and noticeable, so I gave it to my sister >_< 
Wish I didn't, lol, I want to try it again~

Are the matte ones stains too?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone know a good top liner that lasts?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

One of my favorites cheek/lip stains:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

AlchemyFire said:


> Anyone know a good top liner that lasts?


Stila Stay All Day waterproof liquid eyeliner.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm a big fan of chemical skin peels . . as I'm more concerned about the quality of my natural skin . . than how I look like when wearing makeup .










Vitamin C serums (look for Sodium ascorbyl phosphate) by themselves are amazing for the skin , and have a synergistic effect when applied after a peel .

If you are struggling with bad skin texture (acne scars , hyperpigmentation , wrinkles , etc.) then I highly recommend skin peels (gycolic acid, especially) . Make sure you have it performed by a qualified AND experienced beauty therapist !

Note : Also .. don't fall too quickly for Vitamin E . Vitamin E is best taken internally .. from food sources. It's not meant to be applied on the skin externally . Can often cause allergic reactions , as well as redness .


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


Love that lotion! I bought it after I saw you recommended it on here a while ago, and I can't turn back. I used to use Olay but it was way too heavy, this one is light but moisturizing---hard combo to find.



tbyrfan said:


> Stila Stay All Day waterproof liquid eyeliner.


YES!!! I bought one of these a year ago, a year!, and it just now ran out. And I use it like, 5/7 days a week. And it stays on all day long, sometimes I fell asleep in it on late study nights and in the morning it was still perfect. This **** is serious.

L'Oreal voluminous mascara, doesn't clump but makes them look so thick and nice.










Chi hair protection spray, I used to use Paul Mitchell or something and it did nothing for me. I was hesitant to buy the Chi kind cause it's so expensive (like $24 or more a bottle) but it works SO WONDERFULLY! After using heat products my hair is smooth and shiny and soft, whereas it used to not even be worth styling my hair since it'd poof so much.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Here are some stuff I use.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't know if this counts as a beauty product, but Neutrogena's Norwegian Formula Hand Cream is amazing. I used to get really dry and cracked hands in the winter, and this cream works really quickly and keeps them hydrated for days. You can put it on your lips and face, too.


I love this stuff to death but my god it smells absolutely terrible. The fragrance free kind anyway.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I use a very effective beauty product - a paper bag.


I hear those are beginning to get really popular in the underground scene. I bedazzle mine to give it that extra pizzaz.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you guys prefer liquid eyeliner or pencil?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't know if this counts as a beauty product, but Neutrogena's Norwegian Formula Hand Cream is amazing. I used to get really dry and cracked hands in the winter, and this cream works really quickly and keeps them hydrated for days. You can put it on your lips and face, too.


I've been thinking about buying this, as my hands get so dry in the winter that they look like an 80-year-old woman's hands (barely even joking).

You can only get this product line from pharmacies here (and it's somewhat pricey) so I haven't felt like trying it "just for fun"

So here's two questions:

How thick is the cream?

Does it leave your hands clammy? (well, all lotions do, but some just leave your hands all "sticky" for hours)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

zomgz said:


> Do you guys prefer liquid eyeliner or pencil?


Lately I've been going for brown kohl pencil and then using a liner brush with dark brown shadow over it. Easy to get just the level of smudgy. But when i want to use black, I never use pencil because it's never pigmented enough. Liquid eyeliner is okay, but I have a permanent tremor in my hands that means it's something I only attempt on a good day. I hugely prefer gel liner over liquid. Goes on smoothly and easily with an angled brush, doesn't smudge as much when you're applying it, and generally stays put til the end of the night.

Does anyone else here have hooded eyes? How do you do your eye makeup, with that in mind? I realised recently that I'm basically wasting my time doing anything elaborate with eyeshadow because my eyelids aren't visible when my eyes are open anyway.


----------



## AliceAnna (Feb 10, 2014)

Here are some of my ''can't live withouts''.

I struggled with acne throughout my teens and have only now (age 20) found products that have cleared it up 99%.

This cleanser has salicylic acid in it, which helps fight acne.










I put this stuff down to clearing my acne, definitely could not take this out of my routine! It contains benzoyl peroxide, which fights acne. It's pretty afforable too. Definitely worth it for me. I just put it on before I go to bed.










My favourite foundation is Revlon Colorstay. I even prefer it to MAC.










Just got this brush, only have used it a couple of times but I'm loving it so far!










I really want to get more into lip products, but I have really small, thin lips and I am never happy with any colours or products I've tried :/


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Some more favorites:









This is my absolute favorite thing out of all makeup. It is a cross somewhere between chapstick and gloss, and is just so amazing for your lips. The tint is colorful but not overbearing. Love it. I always get it in the "moody" shade.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> I've been thinking about buying this, as my hands get so dry in the winter that they look like an 80-year-old woman's hands (barely even joking).
> 
> You can only get this product line from pharmacies here (and it's somewhat pricey) so I haven't felt like trying it "just for fun"
> 
> ...


The cream isn't too thick. I can easily wash it off of my fingers without them staying greasy. Also, it doesn't leave my hands clammy. I'll usually wear it to bed with lotion gloves on, and when I wake up, my skin has absorbed the lotion nicely and it's super soft. I've had the clamminess/greasiness/thickness problem with Eucerin - it works well, but it's way too gunky for me.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Personal HG stuff~

Moisturiser:









Makeup remover:









Brows:









I also love love love Avon mascaras! They're cheap but they don't clump or make my lashes all gross and spidery like most of the others I've tried (most recently looking at you, L'oreal Telescopic! :x)



AlchemyFire said:


> Anyone know a good top liner that lasts?


If you don't mind gel, this one by Maybelline is pretty great (cheap too!):











zomgz said:


> Do you guys prefer liquid eyeliner or pencil?


When I wear liner I prefer gel, but out of those two I'd pick liquid! I can't apply pencil liner at all :I


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I hardly wear any makeup. But i'm obsessed with skin care products.














































For my hair:


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^I loved Lush's Angels on Bare Skin. It made my skin so smooth, but the nearest store is like 45 minutes away and I can't order online. But it worked wonderfully.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

zomgz said:


> Do you guys prefer liquid eyeliner or pencil?


Pencil never shows up on my eyes! I always do a cat eye so I can't get a good one on that, too smudged (my hair is too dramatic now to have a light eye). I have a gel eyeliner from MAC but I don't like it. It wipes away so easily. I dyed my hair a veeerrryyy dark brown, and since I use the liquid liner only because it makes my green pop against my dark hair and light skin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Any recommendations for lotions or moisturizers for man face? I have dry face, forehead and scalp.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> The cream isn't too thick. I can easily wash it off of my fingers without them staying greasy. Also, it doesn't leave my hands clammy. I'll usually wear it to bed with lotion gloves on, and when I wake up, my skin has absorbed the lotion nicely and it's super soft. I've had the clamminess/greasiness/thickness problem with Eucerin - it works well, but it's way too gunky for me.


Okay, thanks for replying. I think it'd be a good investment then, especially if it can be used for lips too.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

shortcake said:


> When I wear liner I prefer gel, but out of those two I'd pick liquid! I can't apply pencil liner at all :I


I can't seem to apply it either way. Pencil eyeliner ends up gets all the little 'bits' around my eyes after a few hours and when I try to use liquid eyeliner I end up stabbing myself in the eye, lol. #makeupfail


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Does anyone else here have hooded eyes? How do you do your eye makeup, with that in mind? I realised recently that I'm basically wasting my time doing anything elaborate with eyeshadow because my eyelids aren't visible when my eyes are open anyway.


I have hooded eyelids too...I'm still figuring out eye makeup, or maybe I gave up, lol.

Does anyone else have hooded eyelids/any eye makeup tips?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

cuppy said:


> I have hooded eyelids too...I'm still figuring out eye makeup, or maybe I gave up, lol.
> 
> Does anyone else have hooded eyelids/any eye makeup tips?





lisbeth said:


> Does anyone else here have hooded eyes? How do you do your eye makeup, with that in mind? I realised recently that I'm basically wasting my time doing anything elaborate with eyeshadow because my eyelids aren't visible when my eyes are open anyway.


This is my favorite Youtube channel for makeup tutorials, I watched this one a long while ago so I don't remember how great it is, but maybe it'll help (plus, their videos are just fun to watch).


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Another one from pixiwoo:


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Any recommendations for lotions or moisturizers for man face? I have dry face, forehead and scalp.


Glycerin/glycerol, it's easy to use too much though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You got to be careful with makeup recommendations because what might look good on one person might not on another. For example, I'm very pale so I can't use certain shades of lipstick, eyeshadow, and blush.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cuppy said:


> I have hooded eyelids too...I'm still figuring out eye makeup, or maybe I gave up, lol.
> 
> Does anyone else have hooded eyelids/any eye makeup tips?


the one thing I have found is that lining the lower eyelid actually seems to be a good thing rather than a bad, contrary to popular wisdom. Your top eyelid can't really be seen but the lower one can. I think a dark smudgy shade maybe halfway along actually opens up your eyes rather than the opposite as long as the waterline is bare.



komorikun said:


> You got to be careful with makeup recommendations because what might look good on one person might not on another. For example, I'm very pale so I can't use certain shades of lipstick, eyeshadow, and blush.


Agreed. I'm very pale too and it makes finding good shades really difficult. Especially concealer. Hiding dark circles well is basically impossible for me so far.

Any recommendations for concealer? I can't find one I like. I've been faithful to No7's stick concealer for a while because it's an exact match for my foundation, but it's too cakey even when applief with a brush. I bought Rimmel Wake Me Up the other day because people kept telling me it was amazing for the undereyes, but even the palest shade is too orange and it's not high coverage enough.

I reaaaaally want to teach myself how to do the highlight-and-contour, having seen so much about it, but the idea of finding the right dark shade for the contour is really intimidating. Any kind of bronzer will just look muddy on my face because I'm too pale. I guess I could just use a slightly darker shade of foundation or something? I don't know. The results are so impressive when it's done right but it seems like it can so easily look unnatural.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

zomgz said:


> I love this stuff to death but my god it smells absolutely terrible. The fragrance free kind anyway.


 I love this cream, I'm into spending big bux on creams, but this is so cheap in Australia, and the best


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> Put this stuff on your feet at night with some cotton socks and you'll wake up with happy feet:


Just gotta say that I have this jar too and you are correct. I slab this stuff on my feet every time I'm out of the shower before I put socks on. By the following morning my feet are softer than a newborn baby.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not to bring down the excitement of this thread, but I hope we reach a point in our society when men can wear makeup in our society. I'm actually kind of jealous that women can be so creative with how they look.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> not to bring down the excitement of this thread, but I hope we reach a point in our society when men can wear makeup in our society. I'm actually kind of jealous that women can be so creative with how they look.


I'm planning on experimenting with make up soon, regardless of what anyone thinks. I just don't know where to start. So I'll be keeping a keen eye on this thread :b


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> not to bring down the excitement of this thread, but I hope we reach a point in our society when men can wear makeup in our society. I'm actually kind of jealous that women can be so creative with how they look.


Same, man. I actually feel bad for guys in this respect. You're missing out.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can we post favorite makeup tutorial videos? because those are cinematic art imo


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> not to bring down the excitement of this thread, but I hope we reach a point in our society when men can wear makeup in our society. I'm actually kind of jealous that women can be so creative with how they look.


It's already started happening. Slowly.

* guys are becoming increasingly aware of their physical appearance
* more and more guys use facial creams, foundation, other coverage products, flat irons etc(and some even use small amounts of eyeliner and mascara)
* cosmetic companies are releasing new lines of products specifically aimed at men

Men will gradually start feeling the pressure to do the same when they realize how much just a small amount of make up can improve their appearances. It will become just another tool to make themselves stand out on the meat market, along with having fit bodies, and such. The aim wont be too look feminine, but to enhance the features you aleady have, while still looking "natural".

We will reach a point when it stops automatically being considered "gay". Just watch and see.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I seriously doubt i'll ever bother with makeup even if it does become socially acceptable for the same reason i don't paint my nails, just cbf for the most part.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I stopped wearing foundation for a while because I couldn't find a shade light enough and I didn't like the feel of the stuff, but a few weeks ago I started trying out some mineral mu from Meow Cosmetics and I looove this:










They have 86 different shades in 3 different formulas, so you are more than likely to find a match :V I also can't feel it on my skin and it lasts pretty much all day (I wear it 7am-pm and it still looks good when I remove it)
So if you are looking for a new foundation or want to try out mineral stuff I would definitely recommend them :3

also everything is named after cats which is awesome



zomgz said:


> I can't seem to apply it either way. Pencil eyeliner ends up gets all the little 'bits' around my eyes after a few hours and when I try to use liquid eyeliner I end up stabbing myself in the eye, lol. #makeupfail


haha, eyestabs suck :{ I would definitely suggest trying gel liner if you haven't already, I find it a lot easier than the others!



lisbeth said:


> Agreed. I'm very pale too and it makes finding good shades really difficult. Especially concealer. Hiding dark circles well is basically impossible for me so far.
> 
> Any recommendations for concealer? I can't find one I like. I've been faithful to No7's stick concealer for a while because it's an exact match for my foundation, but it's too cakey even when applief with a brush. I bought Rimmel Wake Me Up the other day because people kept telling me it was amazing for the undereyes, but even the palest shade is too orange and it's not high coverage enough.
> 
> I reaaaaally want to teach myself how to do the highlight-and-contour, having seen so much about it, but the idea of finding the right dark shade for the contour is really intimidating. Any kind of bronzer will just look muddy on my face because I'm too pale. I guess I could just use a slightly darker shade of foundation or something? I don't know. The results are so impressive when it's done right but it seems like it can so easily look unnatural.


I used to use Collection 2000's Lasting Perfection concealer which was pretty good, and it suited my pale skin fine with some blending!

I've also heard that NYX's Taupe blush and Illamasqua's Hollow pigment are very good for pale contouring, but I haven't tried either of them out myself (yet~ I really want to try Hollow though!)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> Can we post favorite makeup tutorial videos? because those are cinematic art imo


I like watching drag makeup tutorials. I mean, theyre usually over the top and arent practical, but theyre so interesting!






Also, Ive seen some of this girls videos and theyre pretty impressive. Shes done a lot of celebrity transformations.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Posting in lisbeth's thread. Everything's okay.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I rarely wear it, but I do have like a bag full. I usually wear some eyeliner when I do, and it's Maybelline or Covergirl. Sometimes I use shadow if I want to get artsy. Again, I rarely ever use make up. I'd probably use foundation and concealer if it wasn't so bad for my skin.

This concealer was strongly recommended:










Which isn't all that great at covering up my hot spots. Then for my eyeliner:










For my dry, cracking skin D:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The main thing with lotion is to put it on after washing your hands or after showering. That way the moisture your skin absorbed from the water stays in.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't get how people wear lotion any time besides bedtime. It makes your hands so greasy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The skin absorbs it within a minute or two. I try to put lotion on my hands every time I wash them.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The skin absorbs it within a minute or two. I try to put lotion on my hands every time I wash them.


Not for me. It takes at least 30 minutes for every lotion i've ever tried. What lotion are you using?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't get how people wear lotion any time besides bedtime. It makes your hands so greasy.


Try glycerin, sparingly though, or stuff that is very very thin/watery


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

estse said:


> Posting in lisbeth's thread. Everything's okay.












I'm reaaaally liking this lipstick from Rimmel's Kate Moss collection right now, shade 08:










And the shade 'Drop of Sherry' is really cute, too:










Only problem is they're a bit too shimmery. I think that always looks dated.



^ Kinda sorta stupid-in-love with this look at the moment, though I'm nowhere near skilled enough to attempt it. I think the stuff that looks the simplest is actually the most difficult because it requires so much precision. The highlights on the nose bridge, the cupid's bow, the inner corners of the eyes... the rosy cheeks, the definition in the socket line of the eyes and subtle contouring along the sides of the nose... wah, it's perfect. All dewy youthfulness.

Along similar lines:

















THAT SKIN THO.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I love those lipstick shades! I want to buy more lipstick, my mom put some money in my account today so I might go to the mall and buy myself a little something as a reward for being so lonely.

Also, just bought an eyeshadow from MAC (cranberry) and googled it, and pixiwoo used it in a tutorial! Hell yes. And it makes my green eyes look marvelous. I might submit a photo to SAS later just for attention because I need a little something on a day like this.










LOOK HOW GORGEOUS. I'm going to the grocery store like that. Yes.

Edit: Also apparently used in this look










How gorgeous is that look? I want more makeup now...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Also just wanted to post a few of my favorite tutorials! I've done these and they all look very nice.






^This is actually my everyday makeup.

Another one for hooded eyes!






Lana del Rey (I also do a less dramatic version of that some days)


----------



## osnapitscarie (Jan 12, 2014)

So glad to have a beauty thread! I was going to make one myself but never got around to it


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I found this site and love it! Especially the makeover page (which I think I'm linking), I love it

http://www.maskcara.com/category/before-afters/

Edit: Look at this one! The difference that good makeup makes, she looks so lovely in the after!


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble putting on liquid eyeliner? Liquid looks better but it always messes up. Also any tips for covering undereye circles


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MetroCard said:


> Is anyone else having trouble putting on liquid eyeliner? Liquid looks better but it always messes up. Also any tips for covering undereye circles


Liquid is basically just a case of practice. I have a really severe tremor in my hands, but even I can manage to do liquid after a few years of trial and error - like, if I can do it, anyone can. You'll get the hang of it. I can do it completely freehand now, but when I first started out, it helped to lean my elbow on a table to steady my hand, and to do it bit-by-bit to keep the line the same thickness... there are lots of tutorials online showing different methods. Just take your time over it. In the meantime, gel liner + angled brush = same effect as liquid liner, but three times easier.

No clue on the undereye circles. Nothing works for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's bad for the eyes but I like putting pencil eyeliner (dark brown) in the water line. Then I put lighter colored eyeliner (dark grey) in the normal place.

I find that eyeliner on the top lid looks odd if placed in the normal spot. In the water line looks sooooo much better.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm addicted to this. I'm out of it, at the moment, and I can't afford a new bottle :<










and


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a product for lines under the eyes? The way I smile it gives me a ton of lines, and they used to disappear after I smiled but now I have lines there all the time. Lines of someone much older, it's freaking me out a bit. I used an eye cream by Olay because it's the cheapest, but I'd really like someone to repair that area (even though know wrinkles are wrinkles, and creams can only go so far down the skin). I wear makeup ALL the time and even if I spend a lot of time removing it, I always wake up with a little smudged. I think it's taken its toll.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Bed Head, Bulldog and Nivea are my go-to products for everything more or less.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Barette said:


> I found this site and love it! Especially the makeover page (which I think I'm linking), I love it
> 
> http://www.maskcara.com/category/before-afters/


Thanks for the link! I think I know how I'll be wasting the next few hours~



probably offline said:


> I'm addicted to this. I'm out of it, at the moment, and I can't afford a new bottle :<


Can I ask what you like using this stuff for? I bought some to spray when the weather was super hot but now it is freezing and I have no idea what to do with the rest :V


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shortcake said:


> Can I ask what you like using this stuff for? I bought some to spray when the weather was super hot but now it is freezing and I have no idea what to do with the rest :V


I spray a mist on my face to finish off my "facial routine"(and over my whole body after showering), and dab it in after a few secs. It's anti-irritating(the most important part for me) soothing, and moisturizing for my _very_ sensitive, and partially dry, face. When I'm at home, I use it several times a day(you can use it with make-up on too). It's great for "computer skin". If you have normal skin, it might not make a huge difference for you, but for me, who is sensitive and allergic, it helps. All of Avène's products are made especially for people with sensitive skin. I would buy all of them if I was swimming in money.

Ps. It's also soothing for sunburn and a few other things.

Ps2. I've been out of it for a few days and my skin already feels tight and uncomfortable. I want to spray [email protected]@@@@@@@ I'm itchy :<


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

For anyone with acne problems, I highly recommend Paula's Choice!

You can only order online, which sucks, but still totally worth it... the products are amazing and literally the only thing that works for my skin. If you have acne I would seriously check out paulaschoice.com.

Also Green Cream - another acne thing. Awesome for getting rid of tiny bumps and red spots. Pricey, but lasts a long time and works amazingly.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I found an eyeliner that I like (that is a drugstore brand) I watched a few comparison videos on youtube and ended up buying Physicians Formula skinny liquid liner. I liked the eyeko, but it lasted maybe 2 weeks before drying out and forcing me to buy a new tube. The physicians formula definitely goes on darker and thinner, but cracks away faster than the eyeko liner, which lasted for a long time. There was only a $4 difference between the two, but I can only get eyeko online so it makes it much easier to buy the other brand.

I really doubt anyone cares.. but theres that. Lol.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's everything I use:

Skin Care

Bare Minerals Deep Cleansing Foam. 
Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub
Olay oil minimizing toner for normal skin
Bare Minerals Skin Rev-er upper 
Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Cream (Night)
Elf lip Exfoliator
Green Tea make up cleansing wipes from Forever 21
Stila Face the day gel cream
Burt's Bee's lip balm
Reviva Rosewater Facial Spray
Dove Bodywash
A body scrub of some sort, usually from Bath and Bodyworks
Nivea CoQ10 body lotion


Make up

Smashbox Primer
Nyx HD concealer
Elf High Def undereye setting powder
Duwop Private Red lipstick
Bare Minerals Buxom eye liner
Smashbox lip enhancing gloss
Rimmel eyebrow pencil
L'Oreal True Match Naturale mineral powder 
Benefit's Bad gal mascara 
Prestige Sun Flower Bronzer
Hard Candy eye shadow pallets 


Hair Care

Miracle 7 Shampoo, Conditioner, and Leave in mist
Ion hair masks
Suave dry shampoo
L'Oreal Txt it, Tousle Waves Spray


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that none of you have frizzy hair, but I just tried this shampoo with keratin because I heard that keratin is great for dry, frizzy hair. It's in the African American section, but it works an absolute miracle on my non-textured hair. It makes it so smooth and a lot less frizzy. Best product I have ever tried.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I love this gold smoky eye makeup. Gorgeous.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I express my love for Too-Faced lip plumper? Works SO well, though I'm too broke to buy a new bottle (but it lasts a long time, unless you're addicted to the slightly painful tinging you get from applying, like I am).










Here's an image I found of how it works. My lips are thin so I don't get THAT amazing a result since I have less to start with, but it's great.










ETA: OMG! They have it in a lip balm! I know what I'm getting next.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I also insanely recommend the YSL sheer candy. I love it so much, with just a small application your lips feel so soft and wonderful, and the color is so strong and incredibly well-pigmented.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there a lip stain/lipstick out there that doesn't make your lips look "frosty" or glossy? I keep running into this problem.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^You can buy them matte.

ETA: I'm looking and jesus, it is hard. Maybe a lipstick, I use matte lipstick and like it. I line it and it lasts me a while.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^You can buy them matte.


The matte lipsticks I have sampled all came out shiny.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> The matte lipsticks I have sampled all came out shiny.


I use MAC matte lipstick and they have some matte ones that are totally shine-free (that's one I use, it's completely without shine). Smashbox has a couple too, but they tend to be a bit glossy IMO. I Googled just now and it's pretty impossible to find matte things, I didn't think it would be! Bobbi Brown seems to have a good amount of matte lip colors.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> I use MAC matte lipstick and they have some matte ones that are totally shine-free (that's one I use, it's completely without shine). Smashbox has a couple too, but they tend to be a bit glossy IMO. I Googled just now and it's pretty impossible to find matte things, I didn't think it would be! Bobbi Brown seems to have a good amount of matte lip colors.


Wow, the MAC one is the first one i've seen pictures of that doesn't look shiny! Thanks!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Wow, the MAC one is the first one i've seen pictures of that doesn't look shiny! Thanks!


No problem! It's a little drying IMO but lasts a good while.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Is there a lip stain/lipstick out there that doesn't make your lips look "frosty" or glossy? I keep running into this problem.


I'm still searchin'. I don't mind glossy, but "frosty" is the worst. It looks so dated imo. Yet they still keep making it. Whyyyy.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

If someone knew absolutely nothing about make-up, but wanted to try experimenting with it, where would people recommend they start?


Foundation? Eyes?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

lisbeth said:


>


Just ordered Honey today. So excited!

Also, for skin treatment I prefer a more natural approach than lotion. I guess I'm kind of a hippy. Seriously though, try jojoba oil! I like to put it on when my skin (or even hair!) needs moisture. When they're already in decent condition I like to use sweet almond oil for skin protection. It actually very non-greasy and adds a natural slight glow to your skin.

I also make a mix of jojoba oil, olive oil (make sure it's legit olive oil), and sweet almond for a hair mask. Mix it together as best you can (it won't mix completely) and put it in your hair for a couple hours. Wash it out and it will feel super smooth for a couple days up to a week with no scent!

If you want top off the experience of oils with even better skin, check out black soap.










I use regular soap too, but this stuff is almighty and amazing. It makes your skin perfect.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

cuppy said:


> *squeal* I love these too!!!
> I have them in Honey (very close to my lip color, except adds some life them) and Adore (which is like a darker red)...(that one on the very right).
> I tried Romantic (red red red), but kept worrying it was too "POP-y" and noticeable, so I gave it to my sister >_<
> Wish I didn't, lol, I want to try it again~
> ...


holy smokes, these things were like $7 bucks. I hope I like it. I usually never wear lip stuff, other than plain old medicated chapstick.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

as for soap and hair stuff, I'm a big fan of Lush products. It is a bit pricey, but it's pretty much the only thing I splurge on, and it's all natural stuff.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Pacifica Perfume!!  
They smell wonderful! 
They're vegan and cruelty-free, if you like that  (They kinda don't last very long, but I still like :yes) 
I like French Lilac and Persian Rose ^_^ (and I want moooaar!!! lol)










The sprays are usually ~$22 (look for sales! haha) and the rollerball versions are ~$12. They also come in solid form, in little tins 



LoungeFly said:


> holy smokes, these things were like $7 bucks. I hope I like it. I usually never wear lip stuff, other than plain old medicated chapstick.


Yeah, they are kinda expensive >_< (well to me at least). They were like $9 over here >_< (in California) But I really like them, I use them everyday


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> If someone knew absolutely nothing about make-up, but wanted to try experimenting with it, where would people recommend they start?
> 
> Foundation? Eyes?


The first thing I really tried was a light BB cream, to cover my skin blemishes.

I also like trying neutral (maybe light brown or gray?) eye shadow to make my eyes stand out a bit  (I'm kinda pale) I like that if I just swipe a little eye shadow on my eyelids, it looks cute without much effort 

edit: this is just what I did :lol I still am a little clueless about makeup xD


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LoungeFly said:


> as for soap and hair stuff, I'm a big fan of Lush products. It is a bit pricey, but it's pretty much the only thing I splurge on, and it's all natural stuff.


Their product Angels on Bare Skin made my face feel so wonderful, I used it on my chest since that gets little bumps for whatever reason, and they cleared up so much. Love that stuff.

Also, astringent! I love astringent. But I HATE the Clean & Clear version, it made my pores get really big (and I've been complimented on my pore size many times in the past, so it's upsetting to see them enlarge so much!) and it burns! I don't like it, it's much much too harsh. But regular astringent gets my makeup off and I never ever break out when I use it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^Oh! Speaking of astringents,
Has anyone tried Burt's Bee's Garden Tomato Toner? (I've been meaning to try it when my current toner runs out)










edit: also, has anyone used rosewater as a toner? I might try that too :b


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

cuppy said:


> Pacifica Perfume!!
> They smell wonderful!
> They're vegan and cruelty-free, if you like that  (They kinda don't last very long, but I still like :yes)
> I like French Lilac and Persian Rose ^_^ (and I want moooaar!!! lol)
> ...


Loved their blood orange lotion I got once.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

cuppy said:


> The first thing I really tried was a light BB cream, to cover my skin blemishes.
> 
> I also like trying neutral (maybe light brown or gray?) eye shadow to make my eyes stand out a bit  (I'm kinda pale) I like that if I just swipe a little eye shadow on my eyelids, it looks cute without much effort
> 
> edit: this is just what I did :lol I still am a little clueless about makeup xD


 Thanks cuppy!  I'll look into those.

I was briefly in a high school play once which required having make up put on. The make up person started by putting on foundation and eye shadow and I remember thinking "Hey, that looks pretty cool!"....then they went and ruined it by applying heaps of other stuff :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How come almost all the waterproof mascaras only come in black?


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

Do not spray it on your face. Spray it on a brush and buff it into your skin. Flawless, natural, LONG LASTING (like all day) finish. Feels very light on your skin and gives you a mannequin-esque complexion that looks like NATURAL skin. It's crazy. One of the best foundations in the world. It blends and molds into your skin like some kind of magical foundation.









The best setting sprays in the world. They all seem to do the same thing regardless of the different purposes each bottle claims to be for. I highly, highly recommend this. A lot of celebrities, especially on tour, use this and it does wonders. Ever wonder why certain celebrities are dancing their *** off on tour, they are literally sweating like crazy but their make up stays flawless and doesn't budge? It's because of this setting spray. Apply a translucent powder over your foundation, spray it with Skindinavia setting/finishing spray and it will not move.









One of the best foundations for dry skin ever. It is a creme foundation. Anyone with severe dry skin should use a creme foundation. OR mix their liquid foundation with a bit of moisturizer before applying. Applies very smooth, looks very real, covers everything like crazy (to the point where it can be used as a concealer), A LOT of product in the packaging, the best MAC foundation by far. Can even be used for oily skin if set with a powder, used ontop of a primer and sprayed with a setting spray.









For the people who are horrible at using brushes, can't get a nice, realistic finish, get streaks, or for people with severely dry skin. The Beauty Blender applies make up like, wow. Incredible. Evenly smooths make up all over the skin, gives a radiant, flawless finish, can be used for medium to high coverage (depending on how you apply) and is better, in my opinion, then any brush in the world. Soak it in water until it grows, wrench out the access water and press the foundation into your skin with the sponge. If you prefer to use a brush for foundation, try using this to blend your concealer out and you will be amazed.

Also, too lazy to get pictures but:

- MAC Liquid Last liner (NEVER comes off, stays true to it's color ALL day, does not flake off, won't budge, the only con's with it is that it's hard to wash off and the brush applicator takes time to get used to. It also has to dry for a few seconds and the liquid can easily bleed or drip if you apply wrong).

- Benefit's They're Real mascara (never clumps, stays on 24/7, separates lashes flawlessly, can coat as many times as you want, makes your lashes look x10 longer, best drugstore and one of the best mascara's in the world by far).



MetroCard said:


> Is anyone else having trouble putting on liquid eyeliner? Liquid looks better but it always messes up. Also any tips for covering undereye circles


Use a light hand when you apply. Put a mini mirror on the table, looking down into it. Don't press and use small strokes. Hold the applicator at an angle instead of just straight at your lids. Always starts out with thin, thin strokes so you don't make mistakes and can make the line thicker along the way if you choose to.

MAC's Studio Finish concealer can cover even the worst cases of undereye circles. It is a little drying though. If you have dry skin, apply it with a damp Beauty Blender or a damp make up sponge and press it into your skin. If you don't, just use your weak finger and press it in. The skin under your eye is very delicate and concealer can crease very easily there or brushes can leave brush strokes so I don't suggest using a brush if you want a flawless finish. After you're done set it with a powder so it stays.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> How come almost all the waterproof mascaras only come in black?


Would using a black mascara look bad if you are pale? Would it look much different from dark brown mascara? I really need to buy some waterproof stuff because my eyes water when I walk outside if it's cold or sunny and it's smudge city.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone could give me a recommendation for a waterproof brown or brownish/black mascara that would be great. Something for less than $10. I'm not paying $20 for mascara.

Maybe one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Covergirl-Las...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I2GE2PLFWAPNAT

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MW8IVS...UTF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=IH8S30YWQXT62

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008MOQP...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I2CPWK9JTR7GEC

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BJ4TXU...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I2QN8M2KJBF4MM


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*I tried this mascara (falsies) and did NOT like it at all.*










*I like this one quite a bit (using brown) but they only have black for the waterproof type.*


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> If anyone could give me a recommendation for a waterproof brown or brownish/black mascara that would be great. Something for less than $10. I'm not paying $20 for mascara.
> 
> Maybe one of these:
> 
> ...











I hear this one sucks.
I wanted it last year because of the pinkness, and my sister said "it sucks" 

I think black mascara looks good on a pale person; I'm pretty pale and it looks fine on me (though my hair is black, so..).

Have you tried black mascara before?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cuppy said:


> I hear this one sucks.
> I wanted it last year because of the pinkness, and my sister said "it sucks"
> 
> I think black mascara looks good on a pale person; I'm pretty pale and it looks fine on me (though my hair is black, so..).
> ...


I was always get dark brown or black/brown.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Would using a black mascara look bad if you are pale? Would it look much different from dark brown mascara? I really need to buy some waterproof stuff because my eyes water when I walk outside if it's cold or sunny and it's smudge city.


No, it's not, and it doesn't look very different. Black looks a bit more defined, so I always use black except for when I buy dark brown by mistake. This one is maybe the best I've ever used:










I used to buy it in black, but bought the brown one by mistake and it still looks good, just less striking than I'd like it to. Comes in waterproof as well, though personally I much prefer the non waterproof version.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fav mascara, it doesn't clump and it separates your lashes making them look thicker and longer.

Does anyone have blush recommendations? For reference my skin color is probably "natural beige" or "nude" from this pallete:










I seem to never get the right blush.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I impulse-bought the Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet matte liquid lipstick today and I'm a little bit in love. Really pigmented and really good staying power. I hugely prefer matte colours over gloss. I bought the second shade on this creepy-looking colour chart, and it's a lot brighter than I'd usually wear, but it's such a great colour. I really want to get the fourth and seventh shades, too, but I own way too many lipsticks already. Waaaay too many.










I also impulse-bought one of the Revlon matte balms, because I love the original versions and have been wanting to try out the new colours. I have no idea how many lipsticks I own at this point in my life. Too many. I don't even use half of them. I'm just a magpie, always tempted by whatever's new.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone know of a good eyelash curler?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Bought this recently (BB's new stick foundation) and love it!

I don't like the way it feels when you start applying it (feels like drawing on your face with a big waxy crayon) but after buffing it in you can't feel it at all and it looks totally natural :3

Also the only foundation I've tried that actually looks better at the end of 12 hours than at first application, what is this magic :sus
It seems to just sink into the skin over the day and make it look naturally flawless n glowy, yay


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tea111red said:


> Anyone know of a good eyelash curler?


Shu Uemera is supposed to be the best. Shiseido is also supposed to be very good. Personally I just use a cheap generic one, when I can be bothered to curl my eyelashes at all.



shortcake said:


> Bought this recently (BB's new stick foundation) and love it!
> 
> I don't like the way it feels when you start applying it (feels like drawing on your face with a big waxy crayon) but after buffing it in you can't feel it at all and it looks totally natural :3
> 
> ...


Ooooh. Do you recommend Bobbi Brown in general? What's the shade selection like? I usually use No7 foundation, but it's neither a good match nor consistency for me so I'm thinking about going high-end. I want something very light and natural-looking, but I'm very pale so it's hard to find anything.

What kind of brush do you use to apply it?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Ooooh. Do you recommend Bobbi Brown in general? What's the shade selection like? I usually use No7 foundation, but it's neither a good match nor consistency for me so I'm thinking about going high-end. I want something very light and natural-looking, but I'm very pale so it's hard to find anything.
> 
> What kind of brush do you use to apply it?


I definitely do :3 I love how her approach to makeup is simple and natural, enhancing and defining what you have rather than masking it. Perfect approach IMO, at least when it comes to stuff like concealers and foundations.

There are 24 shades I believe~ I use the lightest (Alabaster) which matches me well thankfully. One of the pros of being pale is not having to faff about trying to find the right shade, I just order the lightest and pray it isn't too dark :V
There's also a free exchange/return service if the colour doesn't match ^^

I like using flat foundation brushes best with this, they seem to give a more glowy finish than buffing brushes or fingers (like a perfect skin glow, not a gross shiny face glow ha) so atm my favourites are the free mini one I got with the foundation and the EcoTools foundation brush.
I've tried it with the EcoTools kabuki (lighter coverage) and Real Techniques buffing brush (heavier coverage) too and they work just as well but with slightly different finishes.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

shortcake said:


> Bought this recently (BB's new stick foundation) and love it!
> 
> I don't like the way it feels when you start applying it (feels like drawing on your face with a big waxy crayon) but after buffing it in you can't feel it at all and it looks totally natural :3
> 
> ...


I just bought this too! I haven't decided yet whether I like it or not, although it's definitely an improvement over the previous formulation which was awfully dry. Bobbi Brown foundation shades are usually a tad too yellow-based for me, and my closest colour match for the stick foundation is no exception.

Bobbi Brown concealers are the best though; love the Face Touch Up Stick and Creamy Concealer Kit. Also the Tinted Eye Brightener is much better than YSL Touche Éclat.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> Shu Uemera is supposed to be the best. Shiseido is also supposed to be very good. Personally I just use a cheap generic one, when I can be bothered to curl my eyelashes at all.


Yeah, I've been using the Shu Uemera one for years, but wondered if there was something better or cheaper. Thanks, I'll check out the Shiseido one.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

^I've heard the Tweezerman ProCurl is good also, but I don't use eyelash curlers so I couldn't personally testify.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Pompeii said:


> ^I've heard the Tweezerman ProCurl is good also, but I don't use eyelash curlers so I couldn't personally testify.


Thanks!


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> I just bought this too! I haven't decided yet whether I like it or not, although it's definitely an improvement over the previous formulation which was awfully dry. Bobbi Brown foundation shades are usually a tad too yellow-based for me, and my closest colour match for the stick foundation is no exception.
> 
> Bobbi Brown concealers are the best though; love the Face Touch Up Stick and Creamy Concealer Kit. Also the Tinted Eye Brightener is much better than YSL Touche Éclat.


Ohh I have the opposite problem with foundations usually being too pink for me, makes it pretty difficult since it's hard to find pale enough shades to begin with!

I agree :3 I also bought the corrector and concealer to go with it and love those too.

Fun fact: the corrector was actually the first makeup item I ever bought years ago (I was very self conscious about my dark circles!) so I'm glad its still around haha.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> I just bought this too! I haven't decided yet whether I like it or not, although it's definitely an improvement over the previous formulation which was awfully dry. Bobbi Brown foundation shades are usually a tad too yellow-based for me, and my closest colour match for the stick foundation is no exception.
> 
> Bobbi Brown concealers are the best though; love the Face Touch Up Stick and Creamy Concealer Kit. Also the Tinted Eye Brightener is much better than YSL Touche Éclat.


They're yellow-based? Ye ee e e e e es.

I'll be getting to a department store ASAP.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

This, pretty skeptical about these things but oh well i'l give it a shot.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the most remarkable Beauty products out of 10 years of experience

Benefit's Are they Real Mascara $23. This.product.has.changed.my.life, *not *being dramatic here but trust me on this. GG Gorgeous's fave mascara
St. Tropez Fake Tan $40 This product changed my life 3 years ago. Will buy out the company if it ever goes bankrupt =p
Makeup Forever HD Foundation $40 
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly $20
CoverGirl's Voluminous Mascara $7
and Nars Albatross Highlighter $30 Highlighter just makes me happy.

If you have acne, Revlon ColorStay Foundation
If you have extra money to blow or acne, MAC's Cleanse Off Oil


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I bought a cheap navy blue eye pencil a while ago and I feel like a tacky 15 year old when I use it but it's a really cute, summery little flash of colour. My makeup is always brown, beige and bronze tones so it feels good to do something different.


----------

